
Is Zorin OS safe? - datfei
I using Zorin OS but i don&#x27;t know if i am safe.
======
vectorEQ
[https://zorinos.com/about/](https://zorinos.com/about/) That page doesn't
mention anything about added security layers, and it's statement about Linux
security is just plain wrong, and dangerous, as it might even delude people
into a false sense of security...

"Linux is an extraordinary computer operating system. It powers everything
from the U.S. Department of Defense, to the International Space Station, to
most of the world's Internet servers and supercomputers. The reasons for this
aren't difficult to find: it's fast, reliable, versatile and super secure, so
it doesn't get viruses."

couldn't be more wrong. i beleive a lot of DoD systems run on BSD also...

[https://www.qubes-os.org/](https://www.qubes-os.org/) This is an OS which is
actually trying to add proper security layers. According to them, it's
'reasonably secure', and they are honest about it's flaws and short commings,
and provide information and tricks to work around these if you need to.

~~~
datfei
Thanks for reply but my question is not "is linux safe". I wonder if zorin os
is untrustful than any other linux distro.

